
Going to YC SFP: Big Head Labs - mattjaynes
http://www.bigheadlabs.com/2007/04/23/cue-that-song-from-augustana/
======
brezina
I'm pumped for Disqus. Use the time in Cambridge to focus on building a
technology war-chest. You'll never find the time to focus on code the way you
will during SFP.

------
mwerty
I remember you guys (and the rough idea) from the yc reception. Congrats!

------
Sam_Odio
Congrats to Daniel & Jason, that's great news.

From how you described the idea at Startup School, it sounds like you guys
have a lot of potential.

Remember, this isn't a 3 month summer program, it's the start of a journey.
Never relent, never give up :)

------
JMiao
Hey, congratulations. What a great name! I sort of remember what Jason said
you guys were working on, and "Disqus" is fantastic.

Good luck.

~~~
ralph
Is "disqus" good? I'd try to avoid any name where the spelling has to be
given, "It's disqus.com, spelt...". That said, it's very hard to come up with
a good, available, .com these days. Before I went off and found out the site's
purpose, I thought it was a corruption of "discus" rather than "discuss".
Silly me!

------
nostrademons
Congrats!

